# Office 365 >  >  Office Deployment Tool for Click-to-Run

## Matt-Matt

I've been able to successfully download and use office 2013 365 pro plus following guides around this are of technet: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...2(v=office.15)

I want to use Office 2013 Professional (Full version, not the preview, not Office365) with app-v. According to the following site a click-to-run package exists for it: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../jj219427.aspx

I cannot find any information on how to get it however. I can't find any product IDs for Office15ProPlusRetail that can be used with the office deployment toolkit, only office 365 products.

Can anybody give me the information or download links I need to do what I'm trying to do?

Regards,
Matthew

----------

